
A serial entrepreneur wants his portable MRI to transform medicine - howard941
https://www.statnews.com/2019/10/25/smaller-lighter-cheaper-a-serial-entrepreneur-wants-his-portable-mri-to-transform-medicine/
======
mikewarot
The frequency at which an MRI works is directly proportional to the strength
of magnetic field,all the way down to that of the earth's magnetic field. The
downside is that sampling time is inversely proportional to frequency... which
makes getting high resolution at low fields impractical. Seems like he's made
some trade-offs and likely some better signal processing to help make up for
the lower field.

